# Cm k380 vs Antec X1



## Technogeared007 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys!
Help me choosing a cabinet either if these : Cm k380 or Antec X1


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 1, 2013)

CM K380 would be a better option IMO. 
What's the price of both of 'em? 

Also look for K350.


----------

